# Elbows always have a Funnybone... almost



## Cedge (Sep 25, 2007)

The Elbow project nears completion. I managed to run it, after a fashion, this past weekend.  Until I upgrade to a higher volume air compressor, things were about as good as they are likely to be. The small tank on my compressor  simply won't keep up with the unsealed system of the air hungry elbow engine, beyond a few revoultions. Then it stops and I have to wait on the tank to refill. again. 

The compressor is prone to moisture, even with a water trap, and the Elbow is definitely not water friendly, by any stretch of the imagination.  The routine became a bit tiring.  Run the engine for a few revolutions, unplug the airline and wait, then try to drain any line moisture before plugging air back in. If I missed, then it was WD40 to remove moisture, re-oil the engine and try again.  My son-in-law is about to inherit a small 5 gallon capacity air compressor as I go in search of an economical replacement with a bit more reserve capability. 

Bottom line... 
This one has been one of the most enjoyable and educational projects I've had in the 3 years since buying my machines. 

I would not recommend an elbow engine as a first project engine to anyone, but with a few easier projects under the belt, it would make for an excellent challenge. 

I won't hesitate to alter plans in the future, having assured myself that the math doesn't lie, as long as you have all the required numbers plugged in.

If fumbled fingers like mine managed to build a workable engine, the more experienced hands I've seen on this board will certainly be even more successful. 

Here are a couple of current photos of the engine(still no video capability here) , before it undergoes extensive hand polishing and the addition of a wood base surrounding the aluminum base. Overall, I'm pretty pleased with it, but I'll have to admit I might have been premature to go after a project where the plans were junked coming right out of the gate.  Admittedly, I'd still do it all the same way again...LOL

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 25, 2007)

Well done Steve,
The engine looks like it has withstood most of the frustration and cursing, so just a quickie tidy up.
But remember, we are a hard bunch here, so unless a vid appears you are still on parole. :twisted: 
Now can I just interest you in...............................

John


----------



## Cedge (Sep 25, 2007)

John
Parole prohibits me from associating with others of known criminal bent....LOL  I'll appeal for a retrial once I have a bit more air.

Steve

Yes... I'd be interested... if you'll just speak clearly into my pocket protector...LOL


----------



## 1Kenny (Sep 25, 2007)

First class job Steve.

Got mine running this last weekend. Took it apart, put it back together, now it won't run.     I got so excited I didn't think of doing a vidio.


----------



## Cedge (Sep 25, 2007)

Kenny
Glad to know mine isn't the only one that changes each time it gets disassembled. I've got to have it down one more time and expect I'll have to go through many of the same pains I've gone through again and again. Once I get the little devil dialed back in, one last time, I'm seriously considering using superglue to make the settings permanent. 

I know what you mean about not having thought of video. I didn't think to have the still camera catching it in motion either. To much excitement going on at the time. 

Congrats on getting yours going too. Battle scarred and bloody fingered, we won!!...LOL

Thanks Guys...
Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 25, 2007)

Steve,
I was going to suggest a four cylinder flame licker, but I have now collared that and is already in the pipeline, so five and above will be acceptable. Over four and you are into making long crankshafts like a car engine. In fact I have a very novel and easy way of making crankshafts for any number of cylinders, so if you are interested .......................

John


----------



## Cedge (Sep 25, 2007)

As evidence of insanity, I've been looking longingly at a hypocycloidial design , sometimes known as an Epicyclic engine. This is the one where the crank is turned via a spur gear running inside an internally cut gear outer gear.  

I've got a wide variety of "unusual" engines using many different mechanical functions to transfer power.  This makes finding good fits for the collection one of the deciding factors. Whatever the next project, it will have to fit in with the rest of its new playmates.

The little Liney 4 cylinder steamer is also one that has me salivating a bit. I'm also been thinking of trying a casting kit, if i can find one for what is known as a "side rod" engine. Once I've gotten a couple more under my belt, I'll probably give a radial design a shot. I'm not quite ready to tackle the Stirling or Flame licker critters yet...LOL

Definitely interested in seeing your crankshaft idea. I've also got another Elbow design idea that might be something you'd like to give a go. It is sure to be an eye catcher and a head scratcher. PM me if you are curious.

Steve


----------



## m_kilde (Sep 25, 2007)

Well Steve

I can't say much more than whats already been said, you have build a very beautiful engine even though you are planning to do even more on the finish, I can  of course see that the engine base do not measure up with the rest of the design.

Could you give some more info on dimensions and materials used ?

I'm close to thinking that my next project should be an elbow engine

Thanks for sharing


----------



## rake60 (Sep 25, 2007)

We really need to get you some video capibilitys there Steve.
I'd love to see that in action.

Congrats on getting it running!


----------

